# Polaris airless tires



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

Pretty cool idea...

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2013/03/06/polaris-introducing-flat-proof-airless-tires-next-year/


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Interesting no doubt.......... Recycled plastic and they'll cost $400 per tire/wheel........ For those who ride in very rough terrain, they may sell quite a few...


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

wonder when they will come out with an airless car and truck tire for the street... I would bet they are working on one...


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

looks like they are testing one..

http://blog.chron.com/carsandtrucks/2009/03/the-airless-tire/


----------



## jarome477 (Dec 28, 2009)

BEING A HARD TYPE HOW DO YOU THINK THEY ARE FOR TRACTION?:16suspect:16suspect


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

They've had these for skid steers for a long time.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

swampbuck62 said:


> looks like they are testing one..
> 
> http://blog.chron.com/carsandtrucks/2009/03/the-airless-tire/
> 
> no more Flat Tire!!!!! - YouTube


Wonder how the snow and ice packing in there would effect these..


----------



## Ggb (Mar 14, 2013)

swampbuck62 said:


> wonder when they will come out with an airless car and truck tire for the street... I would bet they are working on one...


With all the pot holes around, the streets are rougher than off reading.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

outfishin_ said:


> Wonder how the snow and ice packing in there would effect these..


I was thinking the same thing. Here in MI where the snow can start in Oct. and lasts well into the spring (UGHH) they might cause problems.

Can you imagine if you parked outside for the night and we had a heavy snow??? 

But, I certainly think they will have a market for ATV's.


----------

